# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > UP 3D Printers Forum >  UP! 3D Printer Driver now available for Windows 8.1

## Rainday21

Good news for us UP! owners  :Smile: 




> Tiertime (PP3DP) announces today the immediate availability of the UP! 3D Printer Driver for Windows 8.1. Customers with an UP! 3D Printer and Windows 8.1 can automatically install the latest UP! 3D Printer driver directly from Windows Update.


We can now print directly to our UP printers.

----------

